# Solar



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ghosty, Tell me about your solar outfit.... Cost? Weight of panels? Was it a kit or homebuilt? How many amp/hrs does it provide? How large is your inverter? Thanks, vw


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm not Ghosty, but here is some sites about solar; https://ssl4.westserver.net/rvsolarelectric.com/orderform.htm http:/. /www.mrsolar.com/content/rv-solar-panels-kits.php. Talking to a couple that is setting up a solar system on their ocean going sailboat, they are actually going the opposite way than what I would, they looked at how much room they had for panels and then adjusted usage to what they had. For example, no TV. They will use a laptop to watch movies every so often. Lighting is for the most part LED as is shore lighting. The few systems I've seen are fairly small, mostly because they have been pricey. Looking at both of these sites, prices are heading down quickly, so you can afford a bigger system to be able to run more things. I have also heard some things about the so called micro wind generators. The ones that you can get for the $1000 range don't live up to what they claim according to indepentent testing. Most need higher wind speed than is usual, especially in RV parks with trees around. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

No Ghosty either, but I got a 60 amp set from Costco fo $270. It included everything and seems to work well.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I've got url's out the yingyang -- can't even keep them straight anymore as to which are good sources or not so good. I suppose the people on the boat have a space problem. But, for me, I'm going to add up all my power needs, then add another 10 or 15 percent and build to that. Of course, if it's too large or too expensive, then I'll start reaccessing my "needs".

I have 15 acres of timberland in well off the beaten path in the Idaho mountains. I'm improving the road into this spring so that I can the rv in there and I'd like to spend a good deal of the summer there, but I do want all of the comforts of home. If I put a high-gain wifi antenna up in 70' fir tree I can get verizon 3G. And, I have cleared a southerly exposure for sat tv. Now I just need to get the power to run them. As a temporary fix, I'll run my honda 2000, but I like the silence of solar, so looking at that.

Did not know that Costco sold solar kits. Can you buy several and hook them together to get more output?

I have been looking at solarsurplus, but not sure I want to jump out and build my own panels. Initially, I'd make the panels semi-permanent on my land, but would always keep in mind that I might want to attach them somehow to the rv so I could travel with them.

Lots of considerations.....


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

vdub said:


> I've got url's out the yingyang -- can't even keep them straight anymore as to which are good sources or not so good. I suppose the people on the boat have a space problem. But, for me, I'm going to add up all my power needs, then add another 10 or 15 percent and build to that. Of course, if it's too large or too expensive, then I'll start reaccessing my "needs".
> 
> I have 15 acres of timberland in well off the beaten path in the Idaho mountains. I'm improving the road into this spring so that I can the rv in there and I'd like to spend a good deal of the summer there, but I do want all of the comforts of home. If I put a high-gain wifi antenna up in 70' fir tree I can get verizon 3G. And, I have cleared a southerly exposure for sat tv. Now I just need to get the power to run them. As a temporary fix, I'll run my honda 2000, but I like the silence of solar, so looking at that.
> 
> ...


Hey I happen to be Ghosty ...

Ok -- here is the system which i have settled on. It does very good for me and I - throughout the last five years have changed it to get it to where i want it (equipment-wise)

First let me say that i am a big believer in KYOCERA. They are trusted worldwide- when they say something produces 85 watts with plus or minus this or that -- they are usually correct. I have tried using some of the cheaper solar panels and 90 watts actually gets you about 50 .. maybe!!!

also KYOCERA warranty is: Power output of 80% for 20 years, 10 year limited warranty of 90% power output, 1 years limited warranty of materials and workmanship.

also wiring is important... Solar Cells are not the most efficient so if you need 85 watts - then get a 120 watt system (IMO).... but wiring from the cell to the inverter is where you can experience allot of lose... so get excellent wiring and keep it as short as possible...

What I got now...(keep in mind the dollar value listed is rough) - you can shop around and get things probably cheaper - just wanted to give you a ballpark idea...

2 - Trojan 125 6v batteries (about $102 each)
2 - TROJAN 145 6 volt batteries ($120 each)

2 - KYOCERA 85T ($380 each)
2 - set of RV Flush mounts Adjustable. ($27 each) 
1 - Morningstar Prostar 30M Solar Controller ($166)
50 feet 10/2 flat wire 50' roll (I think I paid 47.00)
1 - Magnum Energy ME-2012 Inverter/Charger (ran about $1000 BUT you don't need one nearly that good. I wanted a great sinewave inverter so as not to fry my laptops, LCD TV, etc which i power with it. My old inverter Magnum MM-612AE which worked fine ran about $320 - just depends on what you are going to run with it)
1 - 300 amp battery / inverter fuse block ($42)

The Two 85 watt Kyocera panels provide up to about 850 watt hours per day in 5 hours of sunshine and run up to 1,500 watts of AC equipment in the trailer while dry camping.

If you went to 130W panels you would have up to 1,300 watt hours per day in 5 hours of sunshine and easily run microwaves and TV's and other stuff without having to be right on the edge...

Luckily for where i live - we normally get at least 7.5 useable hours of sunlight so thats why the smaller ones are still OK for me (right now)

Of course as of today -- i could get the Kyocera 130 (KC 130TM 130watts, 7.39amps, 17.6pounds, 56.1x25.7x2.2 ) for the same price as the 85's i bought 2 years ago -- in fact i think that last week they were on sale for about $420 each -- regular price is about $450...

Now of course i try to charge my batteries on anything i can when i am camping .. if someone has a generator running i ask "Hey can i hook up my batteries for a little bit to top them off", etc etc.. BUT with that said -- and dry camping with two (2) TROJAN 145 T-145 i can go virtually non-stop with these things as long as i am not running every light and pump at the same time .. and if i have a good view of the sun

of course when we are going to be using the TV and dish and chrging cellphones and laptops and microwave and stuff like that -- i throw all four batteries on that usually carries us through ...

and YES i plan on uping the 85s to 130s when i can ....

Ghosty


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Vdub what are you using for bulbs on the 12 volt lighting. James


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

vdub said:


> I've got url's out the yingyang -- can't even keep them straight anymore as to which are good sources or not so good. I suppose the people on the boat have a space problem. But, for me, I'm going to add up all my power needs, then add another 10 or 15 percent and build to that. Of course, if it's too large or too expensive, then I'll start reaccessing my "needs".
> 
> I have 15 acres of timberland in well off the beaten path in the Idaho mountains. I'm improving the road into this spring so that I can the rv in there and I'd like to spend a good deal of the summer there, but I do want all of the comforts of home. If I put a high-gain wifi antenna up in 70' fir tree I can get verizon 3G. And, I have cleared a southerly exposure for sat tv. Now I just need to get the power to run them. As a temporary fix, I'll run my honda 2000, but I like the silence of solar, so looking at that.
> 
> ...


I would love to have something like that to play with! Would there happen to be a running stream on your land? If so you can get a small Hydro power system that would run 24/7 or at least as long as the stream was still running. A good system pre-built will run a little more than a smaller solar system but would provide free power. As far as efficency goes, it's more effecent to stay 12 V as far as possible. When you have to convert from 12 V DC to 110 V AC then back to 13.5 V DC, you loss a lot of power. You can get 12 V plugs for laptops and there is even kits to convert desktops to run on DC. There are 12 V Televisions, but even staying with a converter for a TV, look how many watts it uses. A LCD uses a LOT of power unless you buy a LED lite one, but most of them are big so uses more power. I do agree with Ghosty to buy good panels and not cheap units. If you're going to have them more or less permently placed, I would look more towards small home systems instead of RV systems. Good luck with the set up, looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

That's exactly what I needed to know!

Where do you hook your inverter into the rv? Directly into the normal 30 amp power input? Or do you have a seperate wiring system which feeds off the inverter? If I'm going to do this, I'd want to go first class. I may stop by and see you when we come thru SA this spring.

As for the hydro.... I don't have a stream on the timber property, but about 12 miles away I have 37 acres of canyon which does have a year-round creek. It would be good for hydro, but if I'm going to stay in one place all summer, I prefer the seclusion of my timber property.


----------

